# livecd

## kor

Necesito el sepa como hacer un livecd de gentoo lo postee aqui y se lo voy a agradecer mucho. saludos

----------

## Stolz

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Gentoo_LiveCD_and_LiveUSB

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_build_a_LiveCD

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_build_a_LiveCD_from_scratch

----------

## abasme

es el mismo manual descargado de dos lugares distintos es para hacer un cd completamente a mano sin usar catalyst  :Wink: 

www.gentoo-la.org en el area de manuales y en 

www.mayix.net

----------

## kor

gracias amigo pero lamentablemente no he podido resolver en esos sitios que me han dado, necesito como hacer un livecd de gentoo sin catalyst porque me toma mucho tiempo, se que es lo ideal pero me he enterado que hay buenos scripts por ahi para hacerlos facilmente y en poco tiempo, por favor el que me pueda ayudar con algo concreto se lo agradeceria. saludos

----------

## abasme

 *kor wrote:*   

> gracias amigo pero lamentablemente no he podido resolver en esos sitios que me han dado

 

No te resuelve DNS o los manuales no resuelven tus problemas?.

----------

## kor

mira mi problema aqui, esto es un script que vi en el foro en ingles, lo utilice pero mira lo que me pasa, esto lo corri en un virtual machine de windows, el problema es con los modulos, parece que el checkroot y el checkfs no me deja levantarlo, yo los quito del boot para hacer la imagen pero no me quiere pinchar, 

http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/2213/3875/1600/LiveCD.0.jpg

saludos

----------

## kor

si no puedes ver la foto prueba aqui.

http://linuxliveerror.blogspot.com

----------

## abasme

Me puedes mandar el script o el link para verlo para ver que es lo que esta haciendo?

----------

## kor

el link del script es este,

http://www.linux-live.org/

esta en la parte de descargas, linux live 5.5.0

Otra cosa, no he podido bajar el pdf de la pagina que me diste para hacer el livecd parece que no esta disponible. De todas formas si tu lo tienes enviamelo a 

albert840702@yahoo.es

----------

## abasme

Este script por lo que he visto lo que hace es que te crea el initrd y el iso para tu sistema con este manual puedes hacerlo tu mismo y entender como funciona todo.

----------

## kor

ya hice el livecd pero me esta pasando algo muy extraño ahora, el problema es que a veces carga bien sin errores y otras veces explota, realmente no se si sera problema de memoria o de que.

----------

## abasme

Seria bueno que enviaras el error que a veces te da para poderte decir cual es el problema

----------

## kor

lo que pasa es que no siempre da error, hay veces que carga perfectamente, eso es lo que no entiendo.

----------

## kor

Aqui esta el error

http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/2213/3875/1600/Screenshot.png

Este es mi fstab:

/dev/loop0        /                    squashfs        ro,defaults       0 0

none                /proc              proc              defaults            0 0

none                /dev/shm        tmpfs            defaults            0 0

none                /dev/pts         devpts           defaults            0 0

Grub:

default 0

timeout 5

splashimage=(cd)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux

root (cd)

kernel (cd)/boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.17-gentoo-r8 video=vesafb:1024x768-32 root=/dev/ram0 rw init=/linuxrc cdroot

initrd (cd)/boot/initrd

----------

## kor

Otra cosa, ese error de arriba es despues de que cargo el grub manualmente, porque tampooco carga grub.

----------

## kor

ya encontre el problema del grub, no cargaba grub porque tenia el menu.lst como un vinculo al grub.conf, cree el menu.lst y copie lo que tenia en el grub.conf para el menu.lst y problema solucionado ya carga grub pero me sigue dando kernel panic y problemas para cargar el linuxrc. saludos

----------

## kor

He logrado que kevante el livecd!!!!!!!! Pero como todo no es tan facil tengo un problema que nesecito me ayuden a resolver. Esta es la parte del mouse en el xorg.conf, 

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/psaux"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

lo que pasa es cuando carga el livecd no funciona el mouse, el autoconfig lo pone asi cuando carga y no funciona

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/misc/psaux"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

diganme que puedo hacer.    saludos

----------

## LinuxBlues

Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

----------

## kor

abajoLast edited by kor on Sun Nov 12, 2006 3:18 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kor

lo puse como me dices y tampoco funciona, lo que hice fue modificar el autoconfig y generar el xorg.conf en cada entrada, y ya funciona el mouse, 

        if [ "${X11}" = "yes" ]

        then

#               if [ -x /etc/init.d/mkxf86config ]

#               then

#                       start_service mkxf86config

#               fi

[[ -f /etc/X11/xorg.conf ]] || ( cd /root && Xorg -configure && sed -i -e 's/\/dev\/mouse/\/dev\/psaux' xorg.conf.new && mv xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf)

                if [ -x /etc/init.d/x-setup ]

                then

                        start_service x-setup

                fi

pero la resolusion de pantalla que coge es la grande y no 1024x768. saludos

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *kor wrote:*   

> pero la resolusion de pantalla que coge es la grande y no 1024x768.

 

Me temo que deberás seguir editando a mano el xorg.conf y quitar o bien mover al final de la línea Modes de Section "Screen" / Subsection "Display" (en todas y cada una de ellas o bien en la profundidad de color que indique por defecto en el xorg.conf auto-generado): por ejemplo   :Arrow:  "1280x1024"

Y dejar como la primera de ellas "1024x768"

Por ejemplo:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Subsection "Display"
> 
>         Depth       24
> ...

 

----------

